# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Llevamos*Magia necesita ayuda

## fvelayos

Hola, chicos,

Hace mucho que no escribo por aquí, pero es importante. Como muchos sabéis, existe una asociación solidaria llamada Llevamos Magia. Nació en Valencia y funcionó muy bien en todo el ámbito nacional. El problema es que la asociación como Nacional, ha dejado de existir y lo han querido llevar al ámbito de Madrid; dado que es donde más ha estado activa.
Un problema mayor es que *los voluntarios somos pocos*, los que colaboraban asíduamente ahora tienen estudios importantes o trabajo u otros motivos personales.
Por eso quería comentarlo por aquí. Por favor, haced de embajadores e intentemos reclutar voluntarios que hagan magia en residencias de mayores, hospitales, ONGs, etc. Es una labor muy gratificante y el público es el mejor.
Llevamos magia no tiene que ver con otras asociaciones solidarias de magia: cubrimos la necesidad que piden nuestros socios beneficiarios. Ellos piden en fechas determinadas y nosotros vamos a hacer magia para ese día. No es una asociación de foto, ni de medallas, los voluntarios son héroes anónimos. Pero tiene ventajas para los magos: es experiencia con público real.
Si no podéis vosotros, por favor, moverlo por vuestros círculos. *Recordad: solo Madrid.*

----------


## jesusgn90

Me parece una iniciativa preciosa y yo personalmente tengo previsto preparar algo para este tipo de situaciones, necesito algo más de tiempo pero todo mi apoyo, lo comentaré con conocidos gracias por vuestra labor solidaria


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Ahora que vivo en Madrid, yo me apunto.

Aunque ahora mismo no tengo nada de magia aquí pero poco a poco ire montando el nuevo show y podré volver a hacer cosillas.

----------


## Moñiño

Llegáis con bastantes años de retraso. Este post, si os fijáis en la fecha es de nov del 2004

----------


## jesusgn90

> Llegáis con bastantes años de retraso. Este post, si os fijáis en la fecha es de nov del 2004


Soy nuevo, aún estoy aprendiendo a usarlo y con Tapatalk



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

----------


## tramp

Noviembre del 2004 es la fecha de alta del usuario.
El post es de febrero de este año. Tiene unos mesecicos, pero aún estará la cosa en vigor para poder echar una mano quien ande por la capital. ;-)

----------


## fran767

Hola me llamo Juan Sanches, yo soy de Chihuhua  mexico quiero contarte mi testimonio y que le sirva de experiencias a muchas personas para que no caigan en manos de estos ladrones, que por su desesperación acude a gente equivocada, yo les cuento porque he recurrido a varios brujos, y santeros y he sido estafado y engañado por estos individuos  he incluso he visitado varios foros  y están llenos de charlatanes estafadores que solo buscan lucrar con el dolor de las personas con el fin de sacarnos dinero, esto no es justo que estas personas se aprovechen  y les mientan de esta manera, que las personas creen  y se ilusionan y al final son engañados. 
Como ya había pasado más de un año, y me era difícil olvidarme de esta mujer, era y sigue siendo el primer amor que tuve, los problemas empezaron cuando su cuñada se entrometía mucho en la relación que llevábamos, un día cuando estábamos solos, su cuñada y yo, mi enamorada había salido de su casa y se estaba retrasando, la verdad su cuñada a mí nunca me inspiro buena espina pero que podía hacer, solo seguirle, hasta que de pronto empezó a seducirme y a querer tirárseme encima no se la verdad que es lo que estaba haciendo, pero cuando más le decía que se aleje más se me apegaba y se me lanzaba dentro de tanto forcejeo, mi enamorada llega a la casa y nos ve a los dos uno encima de otro; trate de explicarle  pero no quiso entrar en razón me mando por un tubo y no quiso saber nada mas de mí. Al saber como eran las cosas, 
Hasta que un día un familiar de ella me conto lo que había sucedido, la cuñada había dicho que yo la había estado coqueteando y le había dicho para irnos a la cama, después de esto, ella misma me dijo que podía ayudarme, poniéndome en contacto con un amigo que ella conocía, según lo que me conto lo conoció en su viaje a Perú,  pues me brindo su número a lo cual no dude ni un momento en hablar con él, fue muy directo conmigo y me dijo que si quería su ayuda debo de confiar en él, cosa que accedí, conté los 3 días que me tomaron esperar y como efectivamente me lo dijo ella debería de llegar pidiéndome perdón, y lo que veían mis ojos eran ciertas el hablo acerca del trabajo y que pasos se darán, ella regreso de la manera que yo quise, Peru El es conocido como Jhonatan el Terror de los Infieles, contacto via Messenger jhonatanelterrordelosinfieles@hotmail.com creo que nada pierden ustedes en intentar consultarlo por lo que a mi le agradesco por haberme hecho un real trabajo y siempre contare con él para mis problemas.

----------


## fontazar

Muy buena iniciativa,espero que aun sigan funcionando y que la asociación llevamos magia no haya desaparecido....saludos.

----------

